# What’s your butterfly count so far, post them pics



## Cuka2cool (Jan 18, 2018)

Mine is at for 40 the winter 17 for the gold


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 18, 2018)

Mine is like 21 white and 12 gold i think?


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 18, 2018)

14 White, 6 Gold


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2018)

I share mine off as soon as I get them, but I have finished the red butterfly challenges, still need more topaz, i think I've gotten 30 or so? and I have only caught ONE winter butterfly so far, after planting 30 white dahlias... =[


----------



## Purpur (Jan 19, 2018)

40 and 31. Paid the leaf tickets for catching 30 gold butterflies, frustrated that since then I’ve only caught 1!


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 19, 2018)

Well were are all close to getting the items we need to be complete don’t give up!


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 19, 2018)

40 and 28: I havnt spent any leaf tickets on catches. I'm starting to think I was just really lucky the first two days because today I cant catch anything! Not even diamond and topaze ones!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jan 19, 2018)

finished all the diamond and topaz challenges; currently have 31 winter and 33 gold. i used tickets for maybe 9 of the golds but the rest of the second round and all of the first round i caught by myself.

i've seen that people are having abysmal luck with the catch rates, but i didn't really encounter that? i guess i'm just lucky, i dunno.

hope everyone has better luck with their challenges!


----------

